#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  API Standard 537

## mesirmas

I need API STD 537 for Flare. Please anaybody can help me by upload it


Thank youSee More: API Standard 537

----------


## venkateshs_g

You can find it in the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cristianciornei

alisonclar, 
why don't you go fuck yourself?
The whole ideea is for people how can't afford spending money on things like that to still have access to valuable knowledge. 
I bet you are a frustrated fucking american.

----------


## ananks3

please upload. it is appearing as the link is deleted.mu mail is is ks_anand@yahoo.co.in

----------


## easyrap

I found this file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

easyrap  

Thank yoouuuuu !!!!!!!

----------


## nocion_2h

thank you for the file

----------


## Grimm

Please, will upload this API to somewhere else. The all links don't work anymore.

----------


## empire

Grimm, please find at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## STD manager

*new API Documents ...*

# 	Document Number 		Date 	Title
1. 	 API STD 603 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 603
 	 	2013.02.01 	Corrosion-resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends - EIGHTH EDITION 	

2. 	 API MPMS 21.1 [104 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 21.1
 	 	2013.02.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 21.1 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems - Electronic Gas Measurement - Second Edition 	

3. 	 API SPEC 4F [62 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 4F
 	 	2013.01.01 	Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Structures - Fouth Edition; EFFECTIVE DATE: AUGUST 1, 2013 	

4. 	 API STD 599 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 599
 	 	2013.01.01 	Metal Plug ValvesFlanged, Threaded and Welding Ends - SEVENTH EDITION 	

5. 	 API RP 1114 [58 Page(s)] 	API RP 1114
 	 	2013.01.01 	Recommended Practice for the Design of Solution-Mined Underground Storage Facilities - Second Edition 	

6. 	 API MPMS 20.3 [90 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.3
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20.3 Measurement of Multiphase Flow - First Edition 	

7. 	 API MPMS 20.1 [78 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.1
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20 - Allocation Measurement Section 1 - Allocation Measurement - First Edition 	

8. 	 API RP 85 ADD [2 Page(s)] 	API RP 85 ADD
 	 	2013.01.01 	Use of Subsea Wet-gas Flowmeters in Allocation Measurement Systems - First Edition 	

9. 	 API RP 17P [80 Page(s)] 	API RP 17P
 	 	2013.01.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems - Subsea Structures and Manifolds - First Edition; ISO 13628-15:2011 Adoption 	

10. 	 API MPMS 20.1 ADD [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.1 ADD
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20 - Allocation Measurement Section 1 - Allocation Measurement - First Edition 	

11. 	 API RP 500 [162 Page(s)] 	API RP 500
 	 	2012.12.01 	Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division 1 and Division 2 - Third Edition 	

12. 	 API SPEC 5L [192 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5L
 	 	2012.12.01 	Specification for Line Pipe - FORTY-FIFTH EDITION; EFFECTIVE DATE: JULY 1, 2013 	

13. 	 API MPMS 9.3 [20 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.3
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.3 Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, and API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Thermohydrometer Method - Third Edition 	

14. 	 API MPMS 9.1 [18 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.1
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.1 - Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Hydrometer Method - Third Edition 	

15. 	 API MPMS 9.2 [16 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.2
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.2 Standard Test Method for Density or Relative Density of Light Hydrocarbons by Pressure Hydrometer- Measurement Coordination - Third Edition 	

16. 	 API STD 53 [124 Page(s)] 	API STD 53
 	 	2012.11.01 	Blowout Prevention Equipment Systems for Drilling Wells - Fourth Edition 	

17. 	 API STD 675 [74 Page(s)] 	API STD 675
 	 	2012.11.01 	Positive Displacement Pumps - Controlled Volume for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Third Edition 	

18. 	 API STD 608 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 608
 	 	2012.11.01 	Metal Ball Valves - Flanged, Threaded, and Welding Ends - FIFTH EDITION 	

19. 	Not part of your company subscription. Click the icon to order a personal copy. 	API RP 5L2 RUSSIAN
 	 	2012.10.11 	Recommended Practice for Internal Coating of Line Pipe for Non-Corrosive Gas Transmission Service - Fourth Edition 	

20. 	 API RP 1595 [88 Page(s)] 	API RP 1595
 	 	2012.10.01 	Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals - SECOND EDITION 	

21. 	 API RP 553 [122 Page(s)] 	API RP 553
 	 	2012.10.01 	Refinery Valves and Accessories for Control and Safety Instrumented Systems - Second Edition 	

22. 	 API SPEC 11AX ADD 2 CHINESE [1 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 11AX ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2012.10.01 	Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings - Twelfth Edition 	

23. 	 API RP 11S8 [28 Page(s)] 	API RP 11S8
 	 	2012.10.01 	Recommended Practice on Electric Submersible System Vibrations - Second Edition 	

24. 	 API API STD 6DX [63 Page(s)] 	API API STD 6DX
 	 	2012.10.01 	Petroleum and natural gas industriesMechanical integrity and sizing of actuators and mounting kits for pipeline valves - First Edition 	

25. 	 API MPMS 19.4 [148 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.4
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.4 Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology - Third Edition 	

26. 	 API SPEC 6D ADD 3 CHINESE [16 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6D ADD 3 CHINESE
 	 	2012.10.01 	Specification for Pipeline Valves - Twenty-Third Edition; Effective date: April 1,2013 	

27. 	 API MPMS 19.1 [38 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.1
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.1 Evaporative Loss From Fixed-Roof Tanks - Fourth Edition 	

28. 	 API MPMS 19.2 [98 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.2
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.2 Evaporative Loss From Floating-Roof Tanks - Third Edition 	

29. 	 API SPEC 5CT ERTA [15 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT ERTA
 	 	2012.09.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - NINTH EDITION 	

30. 	 API MPMS 14.3.1 [68 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 14.3.1
 	 	2012.09.01 	Orifice Metering of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon Fluids - Concentric, Square-edged Orifice Meters Part 1: General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines - FOURTH EDITION 	

31. 	 API SPEC 20E [30 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 20E
 	 	2012.08.01 	Alloy and Carbon Steel Bolting for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - FIRST EDITION 	

32. 	 API COMPOSITE LIST [1028 Page(s)] 	API COMPOSITE LIST
 	 	2012.07.01 	The API Composite List 	

33. 	 API STD 2350 [58 Page(s)] 	API STD 2350
 	 	2012.05.01 	Overfill Protection for Storage Tanks in Petroleum Facilities - Fourth Edition 	

34. 	 API RP 6DR [22 Page(s)] 	API RP 6DR
 	 	2012.05.01 	Recommended Practice for the Repair and Remanufacture of Pipeline Valves - Second Edition 	

35. 	 API MPMS 17.9 [34 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 17.9
 	 	2012.05.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 El Hydrocarbon Management HM 49 Marine Measurement Section 9Vessel Experience Factor (VEF) - Second Edition 	

36. 	 API SPEC 8C [66 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 8C
 	 	2012.04.01 	Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment (PSL 1 and PSL 2) - Fifth Edition 	

37. 	 API RP 4G [68 Page(s)] 	API RP 4G
 	 	2012.04.01 	Operation, Inspection, Maintenance, and Repair of Drilling and Well Servicing Structures - Fourth Edition 	

38. 	 API RP 2001 [86 Page(s)] 	API RP 2001
 	 	2012.04.01 	Fire Protection in Refineries - Ninth Edition 	

39. 	 API MPMS 12.1.1 [52 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 12.1.1
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12.1.1Calculation of Static Petroleum QuantitiesUpright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels - Third Edition 	

40. 	 API RP 688 [550 Page(s)] 	API RP 688
 	 	2012.04.01 	Pulsation and Vibration Control in Positive Displacement Machinery Systems for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural Gas Industry Services - First Edition 	

41. 	 API SPEC 8C CHINESE [69 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 8C CHINESE
 	 	2012.04.01 	Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment (PSL 1 and PSL 2) - Fifth Edition 	

42. 	 API RP 1161 [106 Page(s)] 	API RP 1161
 	 	2012.04.01 	Recommended Practice for Pipeline Operator Qualification (OQ) - Second Edition; Addendum 1: January 2013 	

43. 	 API MPMS 14.7 [18 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 14.7
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14.7 - Mass Measurement of Natural Gas Liquids - Fourth Edition 	

44. 	 API MPMS 17.5 [51 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 17.5
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17.5 - El Hydrocarbon Management - HM 64 - Guidelines for Voyage Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities - Third Edition; Includes Access to Additional Content 	

45. 	 API SPEC 2C [136 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 2C
 	 	2012.03.01 	Offshore Pedestal-mounted Cranes - Seventh Edition 	

46. 	 API OCCUPATIONAL INJURIES [27 Page(s)] 	API OCCUPATIONAL INJURIES
 	 	2012.03.01 	2011 Survey of Occupational Injuries, Illnesses, and Fatalities in the Petroleum Industry Summary Report Aggregate Data Only 	

47. 	 API SPEC 20A [42 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 20A
 	 	2012.03.01 	Carbon Steel, Alloy Steel, Stainless Steel, and Nickel Base Alloy Castings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry - First Edition 	

48. 	 API RP 932-B [54 Page(s)] 	API RP 932-B
 	 	2012.03.01 	Design, Materials, Fabrication, Operation, and Inspection Guidelines for Corrosion Control in Hydroprocessing Reactor Effluent Air Cooler (REAC) Systems - Second Edition 	

49. 	 API SPEC 2C CHINESE [142 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 2C CHINESE
 	 	2012.03.01 	Offshore Pedestal-mounted Cranes - Seventh Edition 	

50. 	 API TR 17TR6 [54 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR6
 	 	2012.03.01 	Attributes of Production Chemicals in Subsea Production Systems - First Edition 	

51. 	 API TR 17TR5 [54 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR5
 	 	2012.03.01 	Avoidance of Blockages in Subsea Production Control and Chemical Injection Systems - First Edition 	

52. 	 API RP 5LT [16 Page(s)] 	API RP 5LT
 	 	2012.03.01 	Recommended Practice for Truck Transportation of Line Pipe - First Edition 	

53. 	 API STD 653 ADD 2 CHINESE [106 Page(s)] 	API STD 653 ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2012.01.01 	Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction - Fourth Edition; Includes Addendum 1: 8/2010 	

54. 	 API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 [3 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D ERTA 2
 	 	2012.01.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition 	

55. 	 API TR 17TR4 [16 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR4
 	 	2012.01.01 	Subsea Equipment Pressure Ratings - First Edition 	

56. 	 API SPEC Q2 [36 Page(s)] 	API SPEC Q2
 	 	2011.12.01 	Specification for Quality Management System Requirements for Service Supply Organizations for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - First Edition 	

57. 	 API SPEC Q2 CHINESE [36 Page(s)] 	API SPEC Q2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.12.01 	Specification for Quality Management System Requirements for Service Supply Organizations for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - First Edition 	

58. 	 API MPMS 5.8 [38 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 5.8
 	 	2011.11.01 	Manual of Petroluem Measurement Standards Chapter 5.8 Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flow Meters - Second Edition 	

59. 	 API MPMS 4.5 [26 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 4.5
 	 	2011.11.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4.5 Master Meter Provers - Third Edition 	

60. 	 API SPEC 6A ADD 1 CHINESE [11 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6A ADD 1 CHINESE
 	 	2011.11.01 	Specification for Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment - Twentieth Edition; Incorporates Errata: 11/2011 	

61. 	 API RP 2FPS [208 Page(s)] 	API RP 2FPS
 	 	2011.10.01 	Planning, Designing, and Constructing Floating Production Systems - SECOND EDITION 	

62. 	 API RP 9B [44 Page(s)] 	API RP 9B
 	 	2011.10.01 	Application, Care, and Use of Wire Rope for Oil Field Service - THIRTEENTH EDITION; INCORPORATED ERRATA:APRIL 2012; ERRATA: January 2013 	

63. 	 API STD 2220 [38 Page(s)] 	API STD 2220
 	 	2011.10.01 	Contractor Safety Performance Process - Third Edition 	

64. 	 API RP 2221 [100 Page(s)] 	API RP 2221
 	 	2011.10.01 	Contractor and Owner Safety Program Implementation - Third Edition 	

65. 	 API MPMS 7.3 [42 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 7.3
 	 	2011.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7.3 Temperature DeterminationFixed Automatic Tank Temperature Systems - SECOND EDITION 	

66. 	 API MPMS 7 ADD 1 [2 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 7 ADD 1
 	 	2011.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7 - Temperature Determination - First Edition 	

67. 	 API STD 622 [42 Page(s)] 	API STD 622
 	 	2011.10.01 	Type Testing of Process Valve Packing for Fugitive Emissions - Second Edition 	

68. 	 API MPMS 11.2.4 ERTA [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.2.4 ERTA
 	 	2011.09.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11Physical Properties Data Section 2, Part 4Temperature Correction for the Volume of NGL and LPG Tables 23E, 24E, 53E, 54E, 59E, and 60E - First Edition 	

69. 	 API MPMS 11.4.1 ERTA [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.4.1 ERTA
 	 	2011.09.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11Physical Properties Data Section 4Properties of Reference Materials Part 1Density of Water and Water Volumetric Correction Factors for Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers - First Edition 	

70. 	 API PUBL 4776 [72 Page(s)] 	API PUBL 4776
 	 	2011.09.01 	A Guide to Understanding, Assessment, and Regulation of PAHs in the Aquatic Environment 	

71. 	 API SPEC 6D ADD 2 CHINESE [15 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6D ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.08.01 	Specification for Pipeline Valves - Twenty-Third Edition; Incorporates Errata 6: 8/2011 	

72. 	 API SPEC 5CT [284 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT
 	 	2011.07.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - NINTH EDITION 	

73. 	 API SPEC 5CT CHINESE [321 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT CHINESE
 	 	2011.07.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - Ninth Edition; Incorporates Errata: September 2012 	

74. 	 API MPMS 11.3.3 [28 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.3.3
 	 	2011.07.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.3.3 Miscellaneous Hydrocarbon Product Properties - Ethanol Density and Volume Correction Factors - First Edition 	

75. 	 API RP 2611 [54 Page(s)] 	API RP 2611
 	 	2011.06.01 	Terminal Piping Inspection Inspection of In-Service Terminal Piping Systems - First Edition 	

76. 	 API RP 19G4 [62 Page(s)] 	API RP 19G4
 	 	2011.06.01 	Practices for Side-pocket Mandrels and Related Equipment - FIRST EDITION; ISO 17078-4:2010 Adoption 	

77. 	 API SPEC 19G3 [58 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 19G3
 	 	2011.06.01 	Running Tools, Pulling Tools, and Kick-over Tools and Latches for Side-pocket Mandrels - FIRST EDITION; ISO 17078-3:2009 Adoption 	

78. 	 API SPEC 17D [272 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition; Incorporating Errata: September 2011; ISO 13628-4 Adoption; Effective February 1, 2013 [for Valve and Actuator Design Validation (Test Requirements) Only] 	

79. 	 API SPEC 9A [72 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 9A
 	 	2011.05.01 	Specification for Wire Rope - Twenty-Sixth Edition; Incorporating Errata: October, 2012 	

80. 	 API RP 13K [66 Page(s)] 	API RP 13K
 	 	2011.05.01 	Recommended Practice for Chemical Analysis of Barite - Third Edition 	

81. 	 API RP 13K RUSSIAN [66 Page(s)] 	API RP 13K RUSSIAN
 	 	2011.05.01 	RECOMMENDED PRACTICE FOR CHEMICAL ANALYSIS OF BARITE - Third Edition 	

82. 	 API SPEC 9A CHINESE [83 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 9A CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Specification for Wire Rope - Twenty-sixth Edition 	

83. 	 API SPEC 17D CHINESE [272 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition; Incorporating Errata: September 2011; ISO 13628-4 Adoption 	

84. 	 API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 CHINESE [3 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition 	

85. 	 API TR 938-C [58 Page(s)] 	API TR 938-C
 	 	2011.04.01 	Use of Duplex Stainless Steels in the Oil Refining Industry - Second Edition 	

86. 	 API BULL D16 [75 Page(s)] 	API BULL D16
 	 	2011.04.01 	Suggested Procedure for Development of a Spill Prevention Control and Countermeasure Plan - Fifth Edition 	

87. 	 API RP 571 [372 Page(s)] 	API RP 571
 	 	2011.04.01 	Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining Industry - Second Edition 	

88. 	 API RP 1615 [106 Page(s)] 	API RP 1615
 	 	2011.04.01 	Installation of Underground Petroleum Storage Systems - Sixth Edition 	

89. 	 API TR 934-B [42 Page(s)] 	API TR 934-B
 	 	2011.04.01 	Fabrication Considerations for Vanadium-Modified Cr-Mo Steel Heavy Wall Pressure Vessels - First Edition 	

90. 	 API RP 556 [78 Page(s)] 	API RP 556
 	 	2011.04.01 	Instrumentation, Control, and Protective Systems for Gas Fired Heaters - Second Edition 	

91. 	 API RP 2GEO [120 Page(s)] 	API RP 2GEO
 	 	2011.04.01 	Geotechnical and Foundation Design Considerations - First Edition; ISO 19901-4:2003 Adoption 	

92. 	 API BULL D16 TEMPLATE [88 Page(s)] 	API BULL D16 TEMPLATE
 	 	2011.04.01 	Suggested Procedure for Development of Spill Prevention Control and Countermeasure Plans - Plan Template - Fifth Edition 	

93. 	 API RP 556 RUSSIAN [140 Page(s)] 	API RP 556 RUSSIAN
 	 	2011.04.01 	Instrumentation, Control, and Protective Systems for Gas Fired Heaters - Second Edition 	

94. 	 API TR 2571 [82 Page(s)] 	API TR 2571
 	 	2011.03.01 	Fuel Gas Measurement - First Edition 	

95. 	 API STD 685 [186 Page(s)] 	API STD 685
 	 	2011.02.01 	Sealless Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Gas Industry Process Service - SECOND EDITION 	

96. 	 API STD 616 [180 Page(s)] 	API STD 616
 	 	2011.01.01 	Gas Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Fifth Edition 	

97. 	 API HF3 [34 Page(s)] 	API HF3
 	 	2011.01.01 	Practices for Mitigating Surface Impacts Associated with Hydraulic Fracturing - First Edition 	

98. 	 API SPEC 10A [52 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 10A
 	 	2010.12.01 	Specification for Cements and Materials for Well Cementing - Twenty-Fourth Edition 	

99. 	 API SPEC 7-2 ADD 1 [46 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 7-2 ADD 1
 	 	2010.12.01 	Specification for Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections - First Edition; ISO 10424-2:2007 Adoption; Effective Date: June 2011 	

100. 	 API RP 17A ADD 1 [18 Page(s)] 	API RP 17A ADD 1
 	 	2010.12.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production SystemsGeneral Requirements and Recommendations - Fourth Edition; ISO 13628-1:2005 Adoption 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## qak

Hi,

Can u please upload the standards...

----------


## qak

Hi,

Can u please upload the standards...

----------


## akulawei

i cannot download posted links. please repost.thanks

See More: API Standard 537

----------


## mehta_pathik

24. API API STD 6DX [63 Page(s)] API API STD 6DX
2012.10.01 Petroleum and natural gas industriesMechanical integrity and sizing of actuators and mounting kits for pipeline valves - First Edition 

will you please upload this or send it to me on mehta_pathik@yahoo.co.in.
Thanks in advance.

Please please please

----------


## juppiter

Could you please upload this API again. The all links don't work anymore.

Many thanks in advance

----------


## frpichi

I need the API 1505, please send me the download link, I'd be very grateful if you can send. API RP 1595 Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals - SECOND EDITION astrodo18@hotmail.com

----------


## Vladiana

Could you please uplaud API6DX Petroleum and natural gas industriesMechanical integrity and sizing of actuators and mounting kits for pipeline valves?
Thank you

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends,

please share API 6A-20th edition with all errata's and all addendum's if you have.
regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## Che_engineer

Dear friends, please reupload this API again, i can't download it because the link was dead..thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## engineer79

please see link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> dear friends,
> 
> please share API 6A-20th edition with all errata's and all addendum's if you have.
> regards,
> sudharsanam B

----------


## engineer79

> Could you please uplaud API6DX Petroleum and natural gas industriesMechanical integrity and sizing of actuators and mounting kits for pipeline valves?
> Thank you



please see attached.

----------


## engineer79

> Dear friends, please reupload this API again, i can't download it because the link was dead..thanks in advance



see link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ra_junaidi

Hi STD manager,

Please help me in getting API SPEC 9A Standard... or send on email: rajunaidi@gmail.com

Thanks for support.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Why pay from that person?

Here it is..

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty



You have the standard API 9B, If you have please of shared. Thank very much.

RegardsSee More: API Standard 537

----------


## acier58

> Dear Marty
> 
> You have the standard API 9B, If you have please of shared. Thank very much.
> 
> Regards



Here is link for API RP 9B 14th Ed.2015 Application, Care, and Use of Wire Rope for Oil Field Service

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlucido

Thanks very much acier58

Regards

----------


## carlucido

Dear acier58

You have the API 671 and 672 latest revision?  I only have of 671 (3th 1998) and 672 (3th 1996). Please shared if you having, thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> Dear acier58
> 
> You have the API 671 and 672 latest revision?  I only have of 671 (3th 1998) and 672 (3th 1996). Please shared if you having, thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards



Here are:

API STD 671 4th Ed.2007 (Reaffirmed 2010) ISO 10441-2007 (Identical) Special Purpose Couplings for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services

Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API STD 672 4th Ed.2004 (ERRATA 2, JULY 2010) Packaged, Integrally Geared Centrifugal Air Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical

Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlucido

Thanks very much acier58

Regards

----------


## mehta_pathik

Dear All,

Anybody have API 622 2nd Edition 2011.
Please shre it.

Thanls in advance.

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]for 622

----------


## mobek

Hi,
I am looking for the following: 
API Publication 707
API Publication 708
and  API Publication 709

Thanks

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

> Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]for 622



please share API STD 622 in 4shared or mediafire

----------


## gtpol57

What do you mean ?
This is a mediafire link!

----------


## Mechen

Others could upload cont.

----------


## longfung

Can You share api rp 2611??.THank you very much

See More: API Standard 537

----------


## anupm137

Please share API Std 537 Flare Details for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural Gas Industries (ANSI/API Std 537) Ed3 March 2017. Please mail me the link at: madkaikar.anup@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anupm137

Thank you Pedrogarcia for you quick response.

----------


## gs153

please upload API 537 once again. the previous link has expired. regards.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engomars

Can you reupload please, The link is expired

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thank you very much pedrogarcia!

----------


## Treemiles

Can you reupload please, The link is expired

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ashwanthramasubbu

Hi pedrogarcia!
Could you please reupload the standard? The wetransfer link has expired..

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standard 537

----------


## PING87

Hi pedrogarcia!
Could you please re-upload the standard? The wetransfer link has expired again

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks pedrogarcia!

----------


## Nabili

Please reupload API Std 537. The link has expired

----------


## pwijaya

Here is the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks pwijaya. All the best

----------


## gs153

many thanks.

----------


## f81aa

> Here is the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you

----------

